# parking near 1097 bridge at lake conroe



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

Good Evening everyone,

I would like to fish around the 1097 bridge in my kayak. I have heard and read that this area can be very productive. I have google earthed the area extensively and I do not see a convenient (or for that matter any) parking area around the bridge. 

y'all have any suggestions for where to park around the bridge?

Thank You


----------



## Rip"N"Rob (Jun 30, 2013)

I think there is a ramp on the west side of the 1097 bridge but it maybe private? Go down 830 and past 7 Coves subdivision and there is a public ramp there you could use and probably stay somewhat away from the pleasure boaters.


----------



## alanmacias541 (Feb 4, 2013)

thanks for replying...830? where is that? can't find it on google maps


----------



## fireman86 (Jan 28, 2013)

You can stop on the bridge and in load if u have the guts (traffic) and then park at the end of the bridge.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

*830*

830 runs into the lake near the lighthouse. The exit if coming from Houston is the area of 45 just north of Conroe that is divided by trees BUT, this would be a very long paddle to 1097 so skip it.

The idea of pulling over and dropping off your yak and then driving a bit further to park would likely be best. Hopefully a fellow yak user (what's the term? lol) will respond.

The old boat launch that was on the west side of the lake has been closed for years.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Coming from Montgomery I think you can get down beside the bridge. I've seen people park there and fish the rocks. May have to carry it a little ways.
Just looked at google maps. If you zoom in on that area you can see where people have been driving behind the guard rail to the water.


----------



## BuddyW (Nov 5, 2008)

*1097 bridge*

Just like the last post, you can jump the curb on the west side of bridge and fish there. Never thought of launching a boat there it's rocks under the bridge, but maybe to the side you might be able to launch. It's been two years since we've been to the lake. On the east side of bridge there's a rv park and on the other side of road there was or is a boat ramp with small cabins for rent. We launched our bay boat there once or twice we had a problem with low water. If your coming from I45 and try launching from the site on the west side of bridge once over bridge look to the left of roadway you should see where people jump the curb to fish under bridge. If it has rained check dirt before you go down there. Good luck man


----------

